# The Holocaust.  The Fake History.



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

I will show you some pictures and documents.  Maybe they will have more effect on you than my words.  You will find out that the holocaust was largely a fraud.  The first is a picture of two plaques.  The one on the left used to appear at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  When 6 million jews were said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that four million (jews) died at Auschwitz.  The one on the right is the plaque that appears there now.  When 6 million jews are still said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that only 1.5 million Jews died there.  (Which is probably still an overstatement)

  Next I will show you a couple documents that actually list the numbers of dead at the various jewish internment camps.  Be sure to take note of the dates that the documents were created.  After that, I will show you some of the faked Nazi atrocity photographs.  Face it.  If you believe that the holocaust happened as it is generally believed to have happened, you are a stooge of the victorious Americans who don't want to admit that they backed the wrong side.  And a patsy of the jews.  And a dupe of Stalin.


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> I will show you some pictures and documents.  Maybe they will have more effect on you than my words.  You will find out that the holocaust was largely a fraud.  The first is a picture of two plaques.  The one on the laft used to appear at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  When 6 million jews were said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that four million (jews) died at Auschwitz.  The one on the right is the plaque that appears there now.  When 6 million jews are still said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that only 1.5 million Jews died there.  (Which is probably still an overstatement)
> 
> Next I will show you a couple documents that actually list the numbers of dead at the various jewish internment camps.  Be sure to take note of the dates that the documents were created.  After that, I will show you some of the faked Nazi atrocity photographs.  Face it.  If you believe that the holocaust happened as it is generally believed to have happened, you are a stooge of the victorious Americans who don't want to admit that they backed the wrong side.  And a patsy of the jews.  And a dupe of Stalin.
> 
> View attachment 77381 View attachment 77382 View attachment 77383 View attachment 77384 View attachment 77385



  As an added bonus, I wil linclude some newspaper clippings from BEFORE WW II that appeared in various newspapers over the years.  They tell of various bad things happening to 6 million jews.  Just how much of a sap do you have to be to believe the same crap in regards to the "holocaust."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 7, 2016)

The OP is proof that if you look hard enough on the 'net, you can find proof that verifies any kind of wild eyed bull puckey you can pull out of your ass.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> I will show you some pictures and documents. ]



You will show us crap and lies.

What the hell is wrong you bigots?


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> The OP is proof that if you look hard enough on the 'net, you can find proof that verifies any kind of wild eyed bull puckey you can pull out of your ass.



  What do I have to do.  Buy a couple of plane tickets to Auschwitz and take you by the hand and lead you to the new plaque?  I will show you something else that you will see.  It is a swimming pool at the camp that was used by inmates.  Though in the photo, the diving boards had been removed.


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > I will show you some pictures and documents. ]
> ...



  Face it.  You are so utterly brainwashed, you can't even believe your own eyes.  How sad.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is proof that if you look hard enough on the 'net, you can find proof that verifies any kind of wild eyed bull puckey you can pull out of your ass.
> ...



Yeah......and that is one thing that the Red Cross workers were shown when they came to check the conditions of a FAKE camp that the Nazis had set up so they could use the Red Cross as a propaganda tool to tell the rest of the world that the camps were clean, safe and humane. 

By the way..................I gotta give you props, you are stupid enough with this thread that Sassy Irish Lass gave me a thank you, and I gave her an agree.

If you've been on this board for any length of time, you would know that is an event that happens VERY rarely, because she and I don't get along as a general rule.

But we both agree that you're an idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens


Actually, those ovens were for making bread to feed the inmate workers and prison guards.   ......


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 7, 2016)

geez. millions of people died. just stop harping on about it. The holocaust happened. 

Saying otherwise is unnecessarily nasty.


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens



  Smoke and mirrors.  Along with a good amount of bullshit.  There were no gas chambers at either Auschwitz or Buchenwald.  So any purpose for the crematoriums were probably overstated.  And after the war, Stalin had a smokstack built at the Auschwitz creamatorum.  Just to add to the illusion of atrocity.  Which wasn't even connected to the crematorium.  I wouldn't doubt it if the same thing was done at Buchenwald.  Also, if you have a car, does it mean that it is a race car?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens
> ...



You're a loon


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



  Are you high?!  Auschwitz was said to be the worst of the worst.  It definitely wasn't a Potemkin camp.  Also SIL must be as dumb and brainwashed as you are in this matter.


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens
> ...



  If they weren't just added after the war.  Like the Auschwitz gas chamber was.


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> geez. millions of people died. just stop harping on about it. The holocaust happened.
> 
> Saying otherwise is unnecessarily nasty.



  Believe it or not, being a brainwashed sucker is even MORE unnecessary and nasty.  And no.  Millions of people didn't die.  I showed you a couple documents that said how many died.  You have been lied to so badly that the lies about the holocaust are easier to believe than the truth.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Look loon, I knew a survivor, I saw the tattoo, I listened to his stories...take your BS and sell it elsewhere


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



  Look at the fucking plaque!  LOOK AT IT!!!!


----------



## krypto (Jun 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



  You knew somebody who said they were a survivor.  You saw a tattoo that was nothing more than an identification that couldn't be faked.  You heard "him" tell you LIES!  Look at the fucking plaque!  Read the fucking documents!  Look at the faked Nazi atrocity photos!  Believe your OWN fucking eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



Off to ignore ya go


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

And six million just Jews  got lost? In the span of 6 years the majority of European Jews just vanished, perhaps we forgot to look under the bed. And why WAS Nazi Germany  detaining and putting in camps Jews when they were NO threat to the Nazi war machine? For shits and giggles? And where did most of them go? The marshy  ash pits behind these camps, or do some of you  really believe they just disappeared into the aether?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

MaryL said:


> And six million just Jews  got lost? In the span of 6 years the majority of European Jews just vanished, perhaps we forgot to look under the bed. And why WAS Nazi Germany  detaining and putting in camps Jews when they were NO threat to the Nazi war machine? For shits and giggles? And where did most of them go? The marshy  ash pits behind these camps, or do some of you  really believe they just disappeared into the aether?


So where are the 6 million bodies?

If you say they were cremated. 

Then where are the huge ash heaps from the ovens?    ......


----------



## mdk (Jun 7, 2016)

Too bad we can't harness bullshit historical revisionism as an alternative energy source.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > And six million just Jews  got lost? In the span of 6 years the majority of European Jews just vanished, perhaps we forgot to look under the bed. And why WAS Nazi Germany  detaining and putting in camps Jews when they were NO threat to the Nazi war machine? For shits and giggles? And where did most of them go? The marshy  ash pits behind these camps, or do some of you  really believe they just disappeared into the aether?
> ...


Well, For  what reason did  your friends, the National socialist, remove Jews from Germany?  And, then, you don't answer, you differ to other defuse obfuscations. Where DID the majority of Jews GO after your friends, the NAZIS, detained them and created  camps to put them in? WHAT did they do with THEM?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Well, For  what reason did  your friends, the National socialist, remove Jews from Germany?  And, then, you don't answer, you differ to other defuse obfuscations. Where DID the majority of Jews GO after your friends, the NAZIS, detained them and created  camps to put them in? WHAT did they do with THEM?


Answer my question first......and then I will answer yours.   ......


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, For  what reason did  your friends, the National socialist, remove Jews from Germany?  And, then, you don't answer, you differ to other defuse obfuscations. Where DID the majority of Jews GO after your friends, the NAZIS, detained them and created  camps to put them in? WHAT did they do with THEM?
> ...


Answer what? Humor me. Were did all those missing 6 million Jews  go after the National Socialist made them illegal, confiscated everything they had, put them in cattle cars and put them in camps that worked them to death and had massive ash pits full of human remains. YOU do the freekin' math, Einstein.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Answer what? Humor me. Were did all those missing 6 million Jews  go after the National Socialist made them illegal, confiscated everything they had, put them in cattle cars and put them in camps that worked them to death and had massive ash pits full of human remains. YOU do the freekin' math, Einstein.


Again.......where are the alleged 6 million bodies?

If you say they were cremated.

Then where are the huge ash heaps?      ........


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 7, 2016)

What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Answer what? Humor me. Were did all those missing 6 million Jews  go after the National Socialist made them illegal, confiscated everything they had, put them in cattle cars and put them in camps that worked them to death and had massive ash pits full of human remains. YOU do the freekin' math, Einstein.
> ...


You are right, I made all this up to feed into your anti Semitism.  It's a conspiracy by the elders of Zion. The truth is out there, and there isn't any conspiracy. Get over it. All the overwhelming facts VS the few fleeting pointless questions you ask.  Love ya, kid, you  need to look deeper.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.


I fail to see how debating an alleged historical event can be construed as racist?   ......


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.
> ...



Historians have deliberated the historical fact for 75 years, there is no longer a discussion about the feasibility of an alternate history as pertains to the Holocaust. It is a fringe idea pushed by racists, it only exists in the minds of the confused.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 7, 2016)

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...


Come on you have more,your close to stroking out,fo us the favor keep going.

What a nut case.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 7, 2016)

The best evidence of the Holocaust is the Nazi records, they were fantastic record keepers


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

There has never been much serious question as to the holocaust given all the facts. But Anti Semites of all stripes, be they Iranians or Southern Americans, they LOVE to pretend this is an historical fabrication. Facts speak for them selves. They don't have filters or editors.  Get over it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Historians have deliberated the historical fact for 75 years, there is no longer a discussion about the feasibility of an alternate history as pertains to the Holocaust. It is a fringe idea pushed by racists, it only exists in the minds of the confused.


Historians still debate all aspects of the American Civil War, Columbus's voyages, the Peloponnesian War, .......basically everything that has ever happened.

So why should spirited debate about the so called Holocaust be exempted from historical examination and discussion?    ......


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 7, 2016)

The only problem that I have with this thread, is that my grandfather who went in and helped liberate one of the camps, has actual photo's of the bodies stacked like cord wood, and black and white pictures of the bull dozer burying the bodies etc.  Not sure why all the denial and such or what the reason is for trying to deny the history of such a thing as that, but whatever the reason it's dumb.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > Historians have deliberated the historical fact for 75 years, there is no longer a discussion about the feasibility of an alternate history as pertains to the Holocaust. It is a fringe idea pushed by racists, it only exists in the minds of the confused.
> ...



None of those historical inquiries research if they ever existed.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens
> ...


.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > Historians have deliberated the historical fact for 75 years, there is no longer a discussion about the feasibility of an alternate history as pertains to the Holocaust. It is a fringe idea pushed by racists, it only exists in the minds of the confused.
> ...


 6 million Jews missing in Europe since the incidental pointless incarceration and mass lockup of Jews by Hitler in Europe. Where did they ALL GO? Why lock them up, why?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2016)

Wish we had an idiot button. I'd be mashing that sucker every time the OP opened his yapper.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

MaryL said:


> 6 million Jews missing in Europe since the incidental pointless incarceration and mass lockup of Jews by Hitler in Europe. Where did they ALL GO? Why lock them up, why?


If there was 6 million missing jews......then where are the giant mounds of bodies or ashes?    ......


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 7, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.



It's not sad, it is a testament to our Constitution and the strength of our country. The disgusting filth helps our country stay strong, look as we rally against the low life scum. 

Be happy our country is strong enough to overcome.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 6 million Jews missing in Europe since the incidental pointless incarceration and mass lockup of Jews by Hitler in Europe. Where did they ALL GO? Why lock them up, why?
> ...



Over a thousand mass graves have been found since the end of WWII. Ashes decompose and there is historical evidence the teeth were separated from the ashes for the gold content.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> *Over a thousand mass graves have been found* since the end of WWII. Ashes decompose and there is historical evidence the teeth were separated from the ashes for the gold content.


............................


----------



## whitehall (Jun 7, 2016)

Another insulting rant from the (international?) left wing. It belongs in the rubber room.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > I will show you some pictures and documents. ]
> ...



Truth is not always fun.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.
> ...



Truth is not racist. Them making WWII all about them is "RACIST".


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Love when they pull the calling card "anti Semitism" that's is when they want you shut up.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I do believe even some survivors believe the stories.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 8, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> The only problem that I have with this thread, is that my grandfather who went in and helped liberate one of the camps, has actual photo's of the bodies stacked like cord wood, and black and white pictures of the bull dozer burying the bodies etc.  Not sure why all the denial and such or what the reason is for trying to deny the history of such a thing as that, but whatever the reason it's dumb.


I'm with you right up until dumb.  I'd sub insane or something else.  

These clowns just hate Jews, but won't admit it.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

blastoff said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem that I have with this thread, is that my grandfather who went in and helped liberate one of the camps, has actual photo's of the bodies stacked like cord wood, and black and white pictures of the bull dozer burying the bodies etc.  Not sure why all the denial and such or what the reason is for trying to deny the history of such a thing as that, but whatever the reason it's dumb.
> ...



Yes the whole world hates them, every country world wide.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



Holocaust deniers wouldn't know the truth if it was slapping them in the face with a tuna.


----------



## Syriusly (Jun 8, 2016)

Penelope said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



No- just assholes like you. A dying bred of racist assholes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



No not right, just read their papers, France, Brussels, anyone who looks at a Jew cross-eyed or blinks is an anti Semite.  I take offense at your name calling. I speak the truth and you call me names. I am  not a jew worshipper like you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## hjmick (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, let's rely on Nazi documentation and records. They'd have no reason whatsoever to doctor the records... The only bullshit in this thread is every post by the OP's author...

Hey bub, we get it, you're another Jew hater. Here's a flash for you, we've got plenty of those already. You're relatively new here, you won't be missed, so why don't you leave and never come back? Seriously, no one of any value will take you seriously, anything you post will be accepted and loved by the other Nazis on the board and that's it, no one else. The rest of us will mock and ridicule you relentlessly. We will insult your intelligence and question your lineage.

Just go the hell away now, save us all the trouble.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> I will show you some pictures and documents.  Maybe they will have more effect on you than my words.  You will find out that the holocaust was largely a fraud.  The first is a picture of two plaques.  The one on the left used to appear at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  When 6 million jews were said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that four million (jews) died at Auschwitz.  The one on the right is the plaque that appears there now.  When 6 million jews are still said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that only 1.5 million Jews died there.  (Which is probably still an overstatement)
> 
> Next I will show you a couple documents that actually list the numbers of dead at the various jewish internment camps.  Be sure to take note of the dates that the documents were created.  After that, I will show you some of the faked Nazi atrocity photographs.  Face it.  If you believe that the holocaust happened as it is generally believed to have happened, you are a stooge of the victorious Americans who don't want to admit that they backed the wrong side.  And a patsy of the jews.  And a dupe of Stalin.
> 
> View attachment 77381 View attachment 77382 View attachment 77383 View attachment 77384 View attachment 77385



MEMEIT, that is your source? 

Then your Red Cross document starts in English and the rest is in German. 

Not finding your evidence as credible, at all. 

Sad people lie to try to prove they are right.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



  Run Away!!! Run Away!!!


----------



## westwall (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...







From the likes of you and your bullshit tall tales.  Not hardly.  You have nothing but revisionist crap to spew.  Nothing new, just the same old same old.  The Bundesarchiv has extensive records of the Einsatzkommando who kept meticulous records of the million or so Jews they shot so they could justify their requests for more R&R because even they were disgusted by what they were doing and couldn't take the pressure.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> And six million just Jews  got lost? In the span of 6 years the majority of European Jews just vanished, perhaps we forgot to look under the bed. And why WAS Nazi Germany  detaining and putting in camps Jews when they were NO threat to the Nazi war machine? For shits and giggles? And where did most of them go? The marshy  ash pits behind these camps, or do some of you  really believe they just disappeared into the aether?



  Did you not look at my post after my thread?  Where I showed a bunch of old newspaper articles from various newspapers that appeared BEFORE WW II?  That talked about bad things supposedly happening to 6 million jews?  Face it.  If you believe the same bullshit 6 million thing in regards to the holocaust, you have been hoodwinked.  It's time to just admit it and move on.

  Also, why were jews in jewish internment camps to begin with?  Because they were the enemies of Germany.  And they are still the enemy of all mankind.  Another reason is because Germany deported most of its jews to Palestine under The Haavara Agreement.  According to "The Best Answer" in "Yahoo, answers," Germany deported 60 to 70% of its jews under that program.  Until war put an end to it.  So part of the reason jews were in internment camps is because of the Allies declaring war on Germany.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Yes, let's rely on Nazi documentation and records. They'd have no reason whatsoever to doctor the records... The only bullshit in this thread is every post by the OP's author...
> 
> Hey bub, we get it, you're another Jew hater. Here's a flash for you, we've got plenty of those already. You're relatively new here, you won't be missed, so why don't you leave and never come back? Seriously, no one of any value will take you seriously, anything you post will be accepted and loved by the other Nazis on the board and that's it, no one else. The rest of us will mock and ridicule you relentlessly. We will insult your intelligence and question your lineage.
> 
> Just go the hell away now, save us all the trouble.



  How many Nazis were members of the Red Cross in 1979.  And for the other document, how many Nazis were in the German government in 1982?  Where it happens to be illegal to refute the holocaust story as it is generally believed.  Also, what about the faked Nazi atrocity photographs.  And was the picture of the swimming pool at Auschwitz simply a picture of a Nazi in disguise?  Face it.  You are so full of shit your eyes are brown.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > I will show you some pictures and documents.  Maybe they will have more effect on you than my words.  You will find out that the holocaust was largely a fraud.  The first is a picture of two plaques.  The one on the left used to appear at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  When 6 million jews were said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that four million (jews) died at Auschwitz.  The one on the right is the plaque that appears there now.  When 6 million jews are still said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that only 1.5 million Jews died there.  (Which is probably still an overstatement)
> ...



  For the brainwashed cultists, they would probably want any "proof" framed in gold and signed by fucking GOD himself.  And for most of the brainwashed, even that probably wouldn't be good enough.  They would probably prefer to go to HELL and drag as many others with them as they could rather than give up their cult.  Also, if you don't like my facts, look them up for yourself.  Maybe you will find it from a source that you will find acceptable.  But I doubt it.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

westwall said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



  Do you know what it means when history is written by the victors?  It means that they also write the kinds of "extensive records" you mention.  Also, isn't it convenient that the records you speak of are "extensive."  But when it comes to recording how many jews died in the holocaust, somehow, the Germans weren't so good at keeping records.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > And six million just Jews  got lost? In the span of 6 years the majority of European Jews just vanished, perhaps we forgot to look under the bed. And why WAS Nazi Germany  detaining and putting in camps Jews when they were NO threat to the Nazi war machine? For shits and giggles? And where did most of them go? The marshy  ash pits behind these camps, or do some of you  really believe they just disappeared into the aether?
> ...



  Coming from a "Suni Man" nobody will probably believe you.  But in this sort of debate at another forum, for the Germans to cremate 6 million jews would have taken more fuel that they would have been willing to spare.  If they could have come up with that amount of fuel at all.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.



  If I told you what I really want to tell you, I would probably be banned.  All of this shit is nothing!  If I gave you "The Red Pill," you would flip the fuck out.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...



  Ah.  I see their brainwashing and bullshit propaganda hasn't been wasted on you.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The best evidence of the Holocaust is the Nazi records, they were fantastic record keepers



  The Allies were far better record fakers.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> There has never been much serious question as to the holocaust given all the facts. But Anti Semites of all stripes, be they Iranians or Southern Americans, they LOVE to pretend this is an historical fabrication. Facts speak for them selves. They don't have filters or editors.  Get over it.



  Your "facts" are LIES!  I SHOWED you some of the facts.  What's next.  Are you going to tell me the bullshit about there having been a lampshade made out of jew skin or that some jews were turned into soap?


----------



## westwall (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...







Actually, they were.  However, when your country is being bombed back to the stone age it is understood that some of those records are going to be lost.  It's amazing that we have the records we DO have.  And just so you know, the US has a huge quantity of holocaust records kept by NARA.  All of which were taken from the Germans after the war.  It is amazing that there are people like you out there.  Are you capable of wiping your own ass or do you need help with that too?


Holocaust-Era Assets


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > There has never been much serious question as to the holocaust given all the facts. But Anti Semites of all stripes, be they Iranians or Southern Americans, they LOVE to pretend this is an historical fabrication. Facts speak for them selves. They don't have filters or editors.  Get over it.
> ...


I don't care if you believe it or not. The NAZIs followed the model of the Turkish  Armenian genocide  as their  inspiration. You live in your own little cloistered world and believe  whatever you want.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> The only problem that I have with this thread, is that my grandfather who went in and helped liberate one of the camps, has actual photo's of the bodies stacked like cord wood, and black and white pictures of the bull dozer burying the bodies etc.  Not sure why all the denial and such or what the reason is for trying to deny the history of such a thing as that, but whatever the reason it's dumb.



  Get this.  And of your grandfather is dead, dig up his body and tell this to his corpse face.  THERE WERE NO GAS CHAMBERS!!!  As to the dead bodies, maybe your grandfather was part of the hoax.  I showed a couple documents that said how many jews died.  Also, with Germany getting the shit bombed out of it, it would have been a miracle if conditions in the jewish internment camps didn't get pretty bad.  Just because that's how they ended up by the time people like your grandfather arrived doesn't mean that's the way they always were.  

  Also, all of the hundreds of dead bodies your grandfather may have seen probably came about through things like typhus outbreaks.  Coupled with a poor diet.  That you can lay at the feet of the Allies.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > What is sad is that this message board allows this kind of trash to be debated. Anytime you stoop to the Supremacist level you detract from real discussion and allow discussion where racism flourishes. No one learns from this except how to be a better racist.
> ...



You're delusional and NAZI records at Nuremberg helped convict and hang those bastards. Don't forget those same records convicted war criminals at Auschwitz, Belsen, Belzec, Chelmno, Dachau, Frankfurt-Auschwitz, Majdanek, Mauthausen-Gusen, Ravensbruck, Sobibor, Treblinka. The Eichmann trial at the Hague, and the outcome produced the Genocide Convention, The Universal Declaration of Human Rights, The Nuremberg Principles, The Convention on the Abolition of the Statute of Limitations on War Crimes and Crimes Against Humanity, The Geneva Convention, The International Law Commission and the establishment of the Permanent International World Court.

Our fathers and grandfathers were not fools and saw firsthand the evil of the NAZIS. Reducing their experience and observation of the facts firsthand to concocted fakery is outrageous, incoherent, and an insult to both their service and patriotism.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...



  I already told you WHY the jews were put into jewish internment camps.  It is because war stopped their deportation to Palestine through The Haavara Agreement.  As to why they were being deported to begin with, you have no idea.  But there is a thread around here called "Jewish Warfare."  I would suggest that you look it up.  But I copied it.  So I will just post it here.  From it, you can extrapolate what troubles the Jews were causing the German people.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Wish we had an idiot button. I'd be mashing that sucker every time the OP opened his yapper.



  You are the idiot.  Otherwise, you would be refuting what I've said and shown.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Juan de Fuca said:
> ...



  Don't bring up that kangroo court "the Nuremberg trials."  They could have found mother Teresa guilty.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



It was messy no doubt but when you have a house full of cockroaches you have to go to extremes to fix the problem.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

blastoff said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem that I have with this thread, is that my grandfather who went in and helped liberate one of the camps, has actual photo's of the bodies stacked like cord wood, and black and white pictures of the bull dozer burying the bodies etc.  Not sure why all the denial and such or what the reason is for trying to deny the history of such a thing as that, but whatever the reason it's dumb.
> ...



  Oh.  I admit it!  I WISH 6 million jews were brutally murdered.  Even then, it wouldn't have been nearly enough!  A very small, teeny tiney part of the reason why is because of what I pointed out in my thread.  And in the post I made just after it.  Which is because of the FRAUD most of them have helped perpetrate on the American people.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Why were Jews being deported? The Germans really blew it when they deported  some of the most productive and smartest individuals over something so petty, I still can't wrap my little tiny mind around THAT.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Except our fathers, mothers and grandparents disagree. They saw the results firsthand, fought a tremendous war to end it and I think that is good enough for me.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Mary, they weren't deported they were moved to concentration camps and worked to death. When they were no longer productive they were marked for removal.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



  Just how stupid are you in this matter.  Part of the reason that Germans did anything to the jews was in part BECAUSE of the Armenian genocide.  Which was committed by a group called the Young Turks.  And who were they?  JEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...



  Bullshit!


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



  Bullshit!


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The rich wealthy ones already had left Germany. the religious ones in Poland, the Zionist only wanted if they were young and able to fight. 6 million is the same no. since 1917 on.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 8, 2016)

Obviously Krypto you are in denial and can't be reasoned with. Your responses are not found in books they are found in revolutionary revisionist pamphlets, you're a vulgar little maggot who deserves only the profoundest contempt.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 8, 2016)

Yer an idiot, Kryptkeeper.

On iggie you go.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> You're delusional and NAZI records at Nuremberg helped convict and hang those bastards. Don't forget those same records convicted war criminals at Auschwitz, Belsen, Belzec, Chelmno, Dachau, Frankfurt-Auschwitz, Majdanek, Mauthausen-Gusen, Ravensbruck, Sobibor, Treblinka. The Eichmann trial at the Hague, and the outcome produced the Genocide Convention, The Universal Declaration of Human Rights, The Nuremberg Principles, The Convention on the Abolition of the Statute of Limitations on War Crimes and Crimes Against Humanity, The Geneva Convention, The International Law Commission and the establishment of the Permanent International World Court.
> 
> Our fathers and grandfathers were not fools and saw firsthand the evil of the NAZIS. Reducing their experience and observation of the facts firsthand to concocted fakery is outrageous, incoherent, and an insult to both their service and patriotism.


The nazi's were just misunderstood.   .......


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Juan de Fuca said:


> Obviously Krypto you are in denial and can't be reasoned with. Your responses are not found in books they are found in revolutionary revisionist pamphlets, you're a vulgar little maggot who deserves only the profoundest contempt.



  You expect me to apply reason to your stupidity?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Do you know what it means when history is written by the victors?  .



Where exactly did this piece of nonsense come from? It gets repeated constantly, and is apparently a big favorite with ignorant morons of all stripes and persuasions, despite being an obvious falsehood.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Picaro said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what it means when history is written by the victors?  .
> ...



  It is a truism that comes from the truth.  Because history IS written by the victors.  There was something once said by Napoleon that may not be quite as true.  He basically once said, "History is just lies that are agreed upon."  There is a real good truism that I think came from the time of the ancient Greeks.  It is, "In war, truth is the first casualty."  To that end, I will show you a newspaper from 1933.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 8, 2016)

So history stopped being written in 1933??? Fascinating.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Picaro said:


> So history stopped being written in 1933??? Fascinating.



  When history is written by the victors, the "truth" as known by the defeated becomes a casualty.  Once a casualty, it tends to remain a casualty.  You saw the newspaper.  The Jews declared war.  And in war, truth is the first casualty.  I will include a thread that I copied for someone else.  I know that sometimes it is just easier to remain a slave.  But maybe it will interest you.  It is about jewish warfare.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2016)

What bothers me is that some posters  are trying to negate facts . My father was shot  by a fascist soldier, and he saw the horror and anti human crimes committed  by   the Axis  first hand, he rarely discussed them. He died in 74. I still remember what he said, and the fascist weren't playing games.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> What bothers me is that some posters  are trying to negate facts . My father was shot  by a fascist soldier, and he saw the horror and anti human crimes committed  by   the Axis  first hand, he rarely discussed them. He died in 74. I still remember what he said, and the fascist weren't playing games.



Maybe many of them are just mentally ill and don't really know any actual facts.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> I will show you some pictures and documents.  Maybe they will have more effect on you than my words.  You will find out that the holocaust was largely a fraud.  The first is a picture of two plaques.  The one on the left used to appear at the holocaust memorial museum in Auschwitz.  When 6 million jews were said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that four million (jews) died at Auschwitz.  The one on the right is the plaque that appears there now.  When 6 million jews are still said to have died in the holocaust.  It says that only 1.5 million Jews died there.  (Which is probably still an overstatement)
> 
> Next I will show you a couple documents that actually list the numbers of dead at the various jewish internment camps.  Be sure to take note of the dates that the documents were created.  After that, I will show you some of the faked Nazi atrocity photographs.  Face it.  If you believe that the holocaust happened as it is generally believed to have happened, you are a stooge of the victorious Americans who don't want to admit that they backed the wrong side.  And a patsy of the jews.  And a dupe of Stalin.
> 
> View attachment 77381 View attachment 77382 View attachment 77383 View attachment 77384 View attachment 77385



What silliness.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Buchenwald....the Nazis were not baking cookies in those ovens
> ...



The Germans were excellant record keepers, while their exact receipes may not have been recorded, their intentions and actions certainly were.

All those dead bodies...you calling it mass suicide?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > So history stopped being written in 1933??? Fascinating.
> ...




The difficulty with your assumptions is, the Germans themselves verified what happened.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2016)

Picaro said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What bothers me is that some posters  are trying to negate facts . My father was shot  by a fascist soldier, and he saw the horror and anti human crimes committed  by   the Axis  first hand, he rarely discussed them. He died in 74. I still remember what he said, and the fascist weren't playing games.
> ...


Perhaps the mental illness lay in those that deny the obvious.


Picaro said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What bothers me is that some posters  are trying to negate facts . My father was shot  by a fascist soldier, and he saw the horror and anti human crimes committed  by   the Axis  first hand, he rarely discussed them. He died in 74. I still remember what he said, and the fascist weren't playing games.
> ...


Mentally ill posters pretending the holocaust never happened, It's really  hard to wrap your mind around the holocaust, I can almost relate to the deniers, it is hard to believe people can create a machine to slaughter innocent human beings, and exploit them, then burn them in an incinerator. But the Nazis did, my father and all the facts, they say so.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> What bothers me is that some posters  are trying to negate facts . My father was shot  by a fascist soldier, and he saw the horror and anti human crimes committed  by   the Axis  first hand, he rarely discussed them. He died in 74. I still remember what he said, and the fascist weren't playing games.



  Maybe the reason your father rarely discussed them was because he rarely felt like telling you lies about it.  Most definitely he wouldn't have wanted to tell you that WE were at fault.  Also, I would be interested to hear about these "anti human crimes."  Another thing is the reason things ended up getting so bad in the jewish internment camp was because of shortages of food and things.  Which were the result of Germany getting the shit bombed out of it.

  On the other hand. go to your browser and enter "Eisenhower's Holocaust."  Then read it.  There was a reason for the shortages of things in jewish internment camps.  But after the war, the allies lacked for nothing.  And German ex-soldiers were taken prisoner of ex-war in Europe by the Americans, French and Brittish.  1.5 to 1.7 million of them WERE basically murdered.  I suppose because dead men tell no tales.

  Also, maybe your father was part of this.  American troops were fighting against the Cossacks.  But the Cossacks (though it could have been an American plan) made a deal with the Americans that they would surrender as long as the Americans didn't hand them over to the Russians.  Otherwise, they would prefer to fight to the death.  The Americans agreed.  No doubt saving many American lives.  I will include an oil painting that was done of what soon happened afterwards.  Where the Cossacks were being beaten and forced to be sent to the Russians, and their deaths.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Coyote said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



  ABSOLUTELY no doubt under torture.  Or having their families threatened.  After the war, in Europe, many German ex-soldiers were taken prisoner of ex-war.  Eisenhower justified it as calling them "unarmed enemy combatants."  Under the "care" of the Americans, Brittish and French, 1.5 to 1.7 million of them were basically murdered!  Oh yes.  I would just BET the Germans verified all sorts of things.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



So...you're saying all those horrible experiments Mengele did on little children...didn't happen?


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



  Some would say your father was a liar.  If not worse.  I don't think it is so much a matter of you thinking that I am right.  I think it is more of a matter of you not wanting to have your father proven wrong.  Despite that being the case, tell me, would you believe an honest to goodness "JEW!"  But I warn you, it could take around a half hour of watching a documentary.

  If you think you are up to it, enter into your browser, "Adolf Hitler: The greratest story NEVER told."  On the first website that comes up, click on it.  Then scroll down the page.  You will find all the different parts of the documentary.  I think it is part 21 that is called "The Leuchter Findings."  Click on that part and watch it.  Afterwards, get back to me and tell me more about who said what.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow, I have now idea what my father went through. But liberating a camp of non combatants that were mostly mal nourished  skeleton people was horrifying. And why were they incarcerated?  They committed no crimes, they were innocent German citizens. They where juden, they where "communist", they were whatever imaginary threat the National Socialists made them.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 8, 2016)

We interrupt this thread for an emergency announcement:  Alice has disappeared down the rabbit hole.  An all points bulletin has been issued.


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

Coyote said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



  I am TELLING you that just about everything you heard about WW II is allied propaganda bullshit!  Almost every night somewhere on TV, they continue to show more allied (and jewish) propaganda horseshit about WW II.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2016)

krypto said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



lots of people  "tell"  lots of things


----------



## krypto (Jun 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Wow, I have now idea what my father went through. But liberating a camp of non combatants that were mostly mal nourished  skeleton people was horrifying. And why were they incarcerated?  They committed no crimes, they were innocent German citizens. They where juden, they where "communist", they were whatever imaginary threat the National Socialists made them.



  Is this how it is going to work with you?  I tell yoy why the jews were put into jewish internment camps, and the reason for the bad conditions in those camps, and you just ignore it?  Like I said nothing at all?  If that is the way it is going to work, go haunt somebody elses thread.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 9, 2016)

krypto said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


. What will you say next ?  Maybe that slavery in America was faked, and there was actually no such a thing, and the records were faked, that black people concockted it all, Abraham Lincoln's wife killed him in that booth instead of John, the civil war never happened, but was just a figment of our imagination ?  It's how ridiculous you read in all of this.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> We interrupt this thread for an emergency announcement:  Alice has disappeared down the rabbit hole.  An all points bulletin has been issued.


Wow, Krypto is actually Alice ?  Learn something new everyday.  This thread is educational after all. LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 9, 2016)

krypto said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...


. And we being among those allies, are we all bullcrappers as according to you ?  Are you an American or a German ?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2016)

beagle9 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



beagle      do not tear your heart apart.    The
drive to deny in the hearts of islamo Nazis is
INFINITE.     They have nothing else.    What they are really saying is----"I WISH I HAD NOT DONE IT SO THAT I WOULD NOT HAVE HAD TO FACE IT-----but-----actually----I would be happy to do it all over again"


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 9, 2016)

krypto said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > krypto said:
> ...



You have no links to the pictures. Could you have photoshopped them? Sure could, other groups besides the Jews have confirmed the atrocities in Germany. Cutting and pasting from unknown sources is not proof.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



PICTURES?    they got pictures.    I have often stated on these boards that I read Nazi propaganda----sorta fluttering around in my
little semi-rural-suburban town in the North east USA----way back in the 1950s.    There were pictures------The german Nazis were
promulgating DENIAL propaganda way back in the MID 1930s  !!!!    In fact----in order to bolster themselves they were claiming------
JOOOOS MURDERED GERMAN CHILDREN------in support ?-----dead children which they described as "blond blue-eyed german children"------well----as it turned out---the pictures were of dead jews


----------



## namvet (Jun 9, 2016)

obviously this should be moved conspiracy hello mod i do admit its funny as hell. we,ve had these jokers on here before


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 9, 2016)

*Thread closed. There are countless other Holocaust denial threads, and previously banned posters do not get a voice here.*


----------

